# XFX bald mit Netzteilen?



## xTc (24. Mai 2009)

*XFX, den die meisten eher als Hersteller von Grafikkarten und Mainboards kennen, plant nun auch Netzteile auf den Markt zu bringen. Erste Anzeichen darauf, kann man Folien einer Präsentation von XFX entnehmen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





    Die Präsentationsfolien verraten dabei auch erste Details zu XFXs kommendem Netzteil. Es handelt sich wohl um ein 850 Watt Netzteil, welches über ein modulares Kabelmanagement  verfügen soll. Farblich passt das Netzteil mit grün und schwarz  auch zu XFX.

Weitere interessante Eckdaten sind ein leiser 135mm Lüfter, eine durchschnittliche Effizienz bis zu 88% und eine „80 Plus Silber“ Auszeichnung.
Die 12V-Leitung soll dabei über 70 Ampere verfügen und in der Lage sein, maximal 840 zur Verfügung stellen können.

  Auch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten fallen vielseitig aus: 4x PCIe 6/8-Pin-Anschlüsse, 2 Floppy-Anschlüsse, 8 Molex 4-Pin, 11 Sata-Anschlüsse, ein 20/24 PIN ATX-Anschluss, ein EPS 12V 8-Pin Anschluss und ein 12V 4-Pin ATX-Anschluss. Die Kabel für das Mainboard sowie zwei PCIE-Stromkabel sind fest am Netzteil, der Rest ist modular.

    Informationen über den Preis, sowie einen Erscheinungstermin sind noch nicht bekannt.


Quelle:   XFX To Introduce Power Supply Line Soon - 850W Black Edition - LEEGIT REVIEWS ​


----------



## El-Hanfo (24. Mai 2009)

Gut sieht es schonmal aus!
Ein Test wäre recht interessant nur der wird bestimmt noch lange auf sich warten lassen.
Finde 850W ist etwas zu viel. Vielleicht kommen ja auch kleinere Modelle raus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Frage ist doch, bei wem sie fertigen (lassen), davon steht und fällt die Qualität des Netzteils.

Aufgrund des optischen Aussehens fürchte ich aber, das es kein allzu guter Hersteller wie Seasonic, FSP oder Enhance bzw Impervio sein wird...


----------



## cyphermax (24. Mai 2009)

Die Optik sagt nicht unbedingt etwas über die Qualität aus.
Wird sich herausstellen,ob sie da mit den Großen mithalten können.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Mai 2009)

Die Optik ist ein Traum für mich 

Wenn die was taugen ist eins schon mal gekauft [x]


----------



## push@max (24. Mai 2009)

Aussehen tun sie schon einmal sehr gut...ich denke auch, dass XFX zu den Herstellern gehört, die gewisse Qualitätsansprüche an die Produkte hat.


----------



## Tecqu (24. Mai 2009)

Sieht man richtig geil aus. Das NT fällt mal richtig aus der Reihe.
Jetzt muss nur noch die Qualität stimmen 

Cool, ich hab genau so viele Beiträge grade wie meine Graka Shadereinheiten(216) hat


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

Genau das NT fällt aus der Reihe und das ist etwas was ich sehr gut finde. 

Das ist mit das erste NT das sich Optisch wirklich stark von anderen Abgrenzt.

Aber da die Qualität auch stimmen muss wollen wir doch mal abwarten und sehen wo die produziert werden. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Mai 2009)

Wenns was taugt ists gekauft.Sieht Hammer aus und ist vorallendingen von XfXDa Ich eine XfX GTX260 XT habe passt das schon mal ganz gut.Passt auch zu meinem XfX Phenom II X4 955 BE


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Das Design find ich einfach mal genial!
Und die Anschlussvielfalt ebenfalls.
88% ist denk ich ganz gut, aber 850W für meine Verhältnisse absolut oversized. - Schon mein Tagan 700W ist überdimensioniert.^^


----------



## CRAZYMANN (24. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin

ich kann mich nur mein Vorredner anschließen vom aussehen ist echt top, jetzt muss mann nur wissen wie die Qualität wird. Bin schon auf die ersten test gespannt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Mai 2009)

Definitiv, dass Design ist wirklich genial. Sieht mal nicht wie ein typisches NT aus.

Aber seine Qualität muss es erst mal unter Beweis stellen, nur gut aussehen reicht da nicht...


----------



## der8auer (24. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist doch, bei wem sie fertigen (lassen), davon steht und fällt die Qualität des Netzteils.
> 
> Aufgrund des optischen Aussehens fürchte ich aber, das es kein allzu guter Hersteller wie Seasonic, FSP oder Enhance bzw Impervio sein wird...



Da muss ich dir Recht geben wobei die Optik wirklich genial ist!


----------



## NCphalon (24. Mai 2009)

hm also das lüftergitter sieht so aus als würde es auch schon bei geringem luftstrom jede menge krach machen... aber ansonsten siehts net schlecht aus, ma was anderes als das andere xD


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Richtig, gutes Bsp. ein altes Superflower...3h dauerbetrieb = defekt.
Naja wenigstens konnte ich noch die 4 grünen Lüfter verwenden.^^


----------



## Genim2008 (24. Mai 2009)

Also wenn das was taugt dann kaufe ich mir das  das sieht richtig geil aus und meine Lieblingsfarbe ist gift grün


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

N da bin ich mal gespannt, was das so wird
die anschlussmöglichkeiten sind ja sehr vielfältig
Nur leider sieht mir das alles sehr nach Plastik aus


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Mai 2009)

Nun , das mit dem Plastik siehst wirklich so aus, ich hoffe das wird bei der evtl. Finalen Version durch Metall ersetzt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Mai 2009)

das muss es, sonst wäre das echt
keiner der guten NT-Hersteller verwendet Plastik am NT-case.


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Mai 2009)

Wenns das zu kaufen gibt ist es mein 
Wird es das auch in kleineren Versionen geben?
Weil 850W ist overkill für micht


----------



## Equilibrium (26. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Optik der Farben wegen gut, aber irgendwie sieht es auch so Kunststoffmäßig aus, Das wiederum gefällt mir mal gar nicht.


----------



## Nightmare666 (26. Mai 2009)

Sieht relativ gut aus
Mal warten ob es seinen dienst gut verrichtet (man soll sich ja nicht vom design blenden lassen). ok  xfx ist ein guter hersteller (habe seit 3 jahren ein mobo von denen ) Sie werden im PSU markt weit oben Mitspielen (Ob sie Emermax oder Be Quiet vom Tron stoßen ??)


----------



## Biosman (1. Juni 2009)

also 70A auf der 12V leitung und 88% effi das ist schonmal soweit richtig jut. Das sieht mir nicht nach einer "billig" Firma aus die dahinter steckt.

Ich denke aber XFX lässt sich ordentlich ihren Firmen namen bezahlen! Das teil wird gewiss nicht billig. Somit is es keine Alternative für jetzt und in Zukunft.


----------



## Robin13788 (14. Juni 2009)

Das Plastik bruzzelt doch schon bei 50 Grad weg xD, dann kann ich meiner XFX Graka und meinem XFX Mobo endlich noch ein Geschwisterchen beschehren, die freuen sich jz schon derbst xD


----------



## N1lle (14. Juni 2009)

ich glaub mein nächster mod wird wenn des netzteil was taugt ein XFX mod


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Juni 2009)

es lphnt sich sogar nur für das netzteil das ganze farschema im pc in grün grau zu ändern


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

Also für mich sieht das nicht nach Plastik sondern nach gepulverten Alu/Metall aus.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. Juni 2009)

Das Design ist ja mal überlst GEEEIL!! Jetzt muss nurnoch der Preis stimmen, bestimmt wirds richtig teuer. Ich kann nicht ganz glauben das dahinter XFX steck bestimmt ist es ähnlich wie beim Zalman in Wirklichkeit ein Seasonic oder so.


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

So ist es bei vielen Netzteilen


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

Das Teil ist in einigen Punkten dem Enermax Revolution85+ 850 Watt ähnlich. Das hat ebenfalls einen 13,5cm-Lüfter, 70A und 850W. Die Effizienz wird mit 85-91% angegeben, was mit dem hier gezeigten NT auch recht nahe kommt.
EDIT: Ui, das Corsair HX850W ist wirklich noch näher dran, wie jemand bei Legit Reviews bemerkte...


----------



## Hai0815 (24. Juni 2009)

also wenn die leistung nur einigermassen dem aussehen entspricht ist ein kauf 101 % sicher...


----------



## nobbi77 (13. September 2009)

*XFX 850 W Netzteil bei Alternate gelistet*

Das XFX Netzteil ist mittlerweile bei Alternate gelistet.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Netzteile - XFX XPS 850W Black Edition


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2009)

*AW: XFX 850 W Netzteil bei Alternate gelistet*

Und hier gibts den ersten anständigen TEst:
XFX 850W Black Edition Review


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

*AW: XFX 850 W Netzteil bei Alternate gelistet*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, hat einigermaßen anständig Werte, aber ich kauf mir trotzdem das Enermax


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2009)

Warum tust du das?
Wenn das XFX unterm Strich das bessere Gerät ist?


----------



## phenom-2 (14. September 2009)

ein sehr schönes netzteil bleibt ja die frage ob er was taugt, warten wir mall ab


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2009)

Den Link zu Jonnyguru hast gesehen? 
Das Teil taugt was, das einzige Argument gegen dieses Gerät ist der Preis.


----------



## Ahab (14. September 2009)

wie siehts denn mit der lautstärke aus? das wär auch noch ein argument  hab leider keinen lautstärketest ausmachen können


----------

